# NKPS- 'A Date With Lady Luck'



## perjury saint (Jul 31, 2013)

...NKPS...
'A Date With Lady Luck'

Another Saturday morning with the sun barely breaking the horizon and we're away! South bound this time with hospitals, schools, mansions and mega derps logged into the sat nav...
This place has been nestling near the top of the 'list' for some time now and, as you'll see, with good reason!
Attempts have been made in the past, but to no avail! 
So we try again, and with a huge amount of luck with a sprinkling of bare faced cheek WE'RE IN!!! Not for long, but long enough to grab the shots and bask in her faded grandeur...

Visited, as ever, with me besty and 2 new additions (the future moochers!) had a fantastic day more of which will be posted soon...
2 sets of pix here, mine and NKs... ENJOY!! 

We'll kick proceedings off with this... A shot of a previous dramatic 'incarnation' 

















 














Stair porn alert!!​





















Time to go! We've overstayed our welcome! Not that we had one in the first place!! 





Thats it for now... Cheers for lookin!! ​


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 31, 2013)

Thought no one else knew about this place 
If it's where I'm thinking, there is a school nearby? You do that too?
Fair play for cracking this, was sealed tight when I investigated....


----------



## skankypants (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeepers!...nice one shag!....top pics...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 1, 2013)

PCWOX said:


> Thought no one else knew about this place
> If it's where I'm thinking, there is a school nearby? You do that too?
> Fair play for cracking this, was sealed tight when I investigated....



Yes did the school also..its used as an airsoft place now..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutley stunning pics, and some beautiful features.
Great find, thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 1, 2013)

No.Way! 
Awesome place, I knew of it, but didn't realise it would be so mint inside! 
Cheers for sharing awesome photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2013)

How wonderful what a site,thanks for sharing both.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 1, 2013)

Sure I've seen this before... looks awesome though, great shots!


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 1, 2013)

house and school was sealed tight as a drum when we visited recently, looks like you must have got lucky


----------



## zombizza (Aug 1, 2013)

that isnt cobwebs on the table is it?


----------



## peterc4 (Aug 1, 2013)

loving the dining room well done


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 2, 2013)

oh wow. I've seen pix of the school before but never from the manor. bold indeed.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2013)

Som elovely stuff inside bvut from the outside it's a right grotty looking place. Great stuff!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 2, 2013)

Stunning shots guys,what a great looking place


----------



## Catmandoo (Aug 2, 2013)

Stunning place!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 2, 2013)

Excellent photos, liking that


----------



## MCrosbie (Aug 3, 2013)

Lovely, nice shots such a shame its been cleared out..


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2013)

May I help you? Excellent reportageness and imagery uberness that first shot is just totally the shizzle!!


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> May I help you? Excellent reportageness and imagery uberness that first shot is just totally the shizzle!!



*ACE eh shag? Be nice if it still looked like that!! *


----------



## shane.c (Aug 5, 2013)

awesome place love the first pic,


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 6, 2013)

Jesus that's ruddy good. Well done team NKPS. 
I'd love to sit around picture 3 and smoke me crack pipe.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 7, 2013)

TranKmasT said:


> Jesus that's ruddy good. Well done team NKPS.
> I'd love to sit around picture 3 and smoke me crack pipe.



*CRACK?! No no no!! Opium would be far more appropriate... *


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

Excellent ! And thanks for the stair porn Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Quattre (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn, I really need to get me some wooden pannels ASAP. Seen from France, this place makes me feel jealous of the Little Greene/ Farrow & Ball stuff all over again. Can't believe it's the same place inside &outside. Very well done!


----------



## Quattre (Aug 9, 2013)

...but thinking of it, the ceilings in pic are a bit overdone, though...they should have gone more subtle, I think.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 25, 2013)

*drooooooooooooooool*


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 25, 2013)

First shot looks like the set from Great Expectations 

Lovin the images as always NKPS


----------

